# Farlowella and Goldfish?



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Would a farlowella and fancy goldfish make a good match?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No. Goldies go with mainly goldies and possibly a pleco. Not meant to be mixed with other fish. If you want twig cats, do not get the goldies.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks then I won't get the catfish. I already have the goldies and they are in a tank with a rubberlip pleco. Good combo. But Walmart has two of these catfish and I read that they are great algae eaters and not at all aggressive. I felt sorry for them, but I have not bought them yet.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

farlowellas are tropical anyways


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

All my tanks have the same temps. Room temperature except for my zebra pleco tank. It's the only one with a heater and it's not plugged in. I like it warm too and my goldies just have to adapt to 78 degrees. But they have been doing well with that for the past 2 years. I don't think temps would be a problem and food would not be one either. But since I don't have them yet I will leave well enough alone. Thanks all.


----------

